# Hearthstone Castleton 8030 stove...??



## Fidgets Folly (Oct 12, 2013)

Anyone have one?? Good Stove - Bad Stove?

Certainly a looker... At least we think so.

Local seller has it for $2149 with 10% off today & tomorrow only!

Any bad reviews or good reviews y'all can share?

Other choice was the Jotul F400 Castine which we all know is a really good stove at $2150 no "sales" $2150 flat out! (+Tax Obv)

We can get a soapstone for less than 2000... I'd be a fool to pass up
unless there's problems with this make...??
http://www.hearthstonestoves.com/store/wood-products/wood-stoves/castleton


----------



## pen (Oct 14, 2013)

Really haven't seen anything alarming about any of the units.  

All are good heaters so long as they are in a home with daily routines that meet how they work, are fed fuel that is well seasoned, and are connected to the correct size chimney for good draft.

Other than that, there are pro's and con's with every type of stove depending on how you want to use it, how your house is laid out,,,,, many variables.

Good luck.

pen


----------



## webby3650 (Oct 14, 2013)

I don't know of anybody that has one. It is a brand new stove, no problems that I know of or could forsee.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Oct 14, 2013)

Fidgets Folly said:


> Anyone have one?? Good Stove - Bad Stove?
> 
> Certainly a looker... At least we think so.
> 
> ...


As a previous owner of a Hearthstone stove, and if this were me and I was spending the money, I would buy a Woodstock Palladian for nearly the same price.

Here is why I would buy the Palladian:

It is the same size stove, maybe a little larger in terms of firebox size.
It will provide longer burn times (you will not get 8 hours of heat life out of the Hearthstone based on my experiences with their burn time claims. You will get 8+ hours from the Palladian)
It will be more flexible during shoulder season.
You are easily within driving distance to the Woodstock shop.
I would also buy the Palladian over the Jotul F400 for nearly the same reasons that apply to the Hearthstone.
This is what I would do if I were in your position.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 15, 2013)

BrowningBAR said:


> As a previous owner of a Hearthstone stove,



Was it a Castleton?


----------



## BrowningBAR (Oct 15, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> Was it a Castleton?


It was not. It was the Heritage. The Castleton is a new model, but appears to be the same type of design that Hearthstone offers in all of their soapstone models. This should result in burn time and heat output being relatively consistent with the their claims as it regards their soapstone models.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 15, 2013)

So a big ol steel stove would get it done better. (Yeah I am pimping your new steel stove.)


----------



## BrowningBAR (Oct 15, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> So a big ol steel stove would get it done better. (Yeah I am pimping your new steel stove.)


For me? Yes, it would. I need the ultimate bang for my buck; cost, size, and quickest heat.

If I were in OP's shoes, who only appears to need one medium/smaller size stove for heating, I would look for a cat stove like the Palladian or the larger Fireview since that would meets my specific needs the most. But, a soapstone cat stove isn't everyone's cup of tea for a variety of reasons.

Oh, just the thought of only needing one medium size stove to heat an entire house brings a tear to my eye...


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 15, 2013)

BrowningBAR said:


> Oh, just the thought of only needing one medium size stove to heat an entire house brings a tear to my eye...



For sure. Somewhere that house exists. I guess.

You and Joful are the house heating champs of this place. And probably have roller skates. I did up and down the stairs with two stoves between the office in the basement and the rest of the house for two years. Said screw this and moved the office up stairs and let the 30 handle it. Can't imagine getting two or more stoves settled in for the night burn.

You two are my wood burning heroes.


----------



## aansorge (Oct 15, 2013)

Could probably get this for 1200...http://newyork.craigslist.org/wch/hsh/4118288572.html

Bigger and a cat stove = longer burn times. Do you like reloading a stove every 5 to 6 hours? If not, consider this woodstock.


----------



## webby3650 (Oct 15, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> For sure. Somewhere that house exists. I guess.
> 
> You and Joful are the house heating champs of this place. And probably have roller skates. I did up and down the stairs with two stoves between the office in the basement and the rest of the house for two years. Said screw this and moved the office up stairs and let the 30 handle it. Can't imagine getting two or more stoves settled in for the night burn.
> 
> You two are my wood burning heroes.


I'm feeling left out here!


----------



## Todd (Oct 15, 2013)

BrotherBart said:


> For sure. Somewhere that house exists. I guess.
> 
> You and Joful are the house heating champs of this place. And probably have roller skates. I did up and down the stairs with two stoves between the office in the basement and the rest of the house for two years. Said screw this and moved the office up stairs and let the 30 handle it. Can't imagine getting two or more stoves settled in for the night burn.
> 
> You two are my wood burning heroes.



Yeah, two wood stoves are a pain even if one does easy 24 hour burns, I can't imagine tending three. Gas stove in the basement is the ticket for me.

I agree with BrowningBAR, check into a Woodstock, it's worth a look. My Keystone has no problem heating my 1200 sq ft.


----------



## webby3650 (Oct 15, 2013)

I don't mind tending to 2 stoves at all! I'd put a third one in if I had room. I had 3 until I went back to the open fireplace.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Oct 15, 2013)

webby3650 said:


> I don't mind tending to 2 stoves at all! I'd put a third one in if I had room. I had 3 until I went back to the open fireplace.


I don't mind it from March - December. It's January and February that I hate. Mostly February. That month is dead to me.


----------



## WV Homestead (Dec 19, 2013)

Fidgets Folly did u end up getting this stove? i am considering buying the same stove.


----------



## pdga1 (Dec 19, 2013)

We hooked up our new Castleton a couple days ago.  The size is right between Tribute and the Heritage...exactly what we were needing.  Our first fire last night warmed up the house quite well; now I just need to learn how to use the air control!


----------



## Dairyman (Dec 19, 2013)

pdga1 said:


> We hooked up our new Castleton a couple days ago.  The size is right between Tribute and the Heritage...exactly what we were needing.  Our first fire last night warmed up the house quite well; now I just need to learn how to use the air control!



Congrats on the new stove! This thread is the best for getting the most from a hearthstone.
https://www.hearth.com/talk/index.php?threads/76166/


----------



## pdga1 (Dec 19, 2013)

Wow...just read the thread.  I know what I'll be doing shortly...


----------



## WASP (Mar 4, 2014)

I know this thread is a few months old but I thought I'd chime in.  I just bought a castleton and installed it myself.  It's my first wood stove other than the 2 that I've installed in my shop so I don't have a whole lot to compare it to.  That being said, I love it.  While it does take a long time to actually warm up, it stores heat for a long time after the fire burns down.  I've loaded it up before bed and had it keep the house warm throughout the night and still had enough coals in the morning to just throw more wood in and have it start right back up.

The other day I actually stoked it up before work and turned the draft down to low.  when I came back home from work (approximately 11 hours later), it was still warm and there was still a few coals in it.  I think the pro of having the soft, long lasting heat outweighs the con of the long warm up.  That's just my opinion and it's what I was going for when I decided on this stove over a cast or plate steel stove.


----------

